# St. George Island



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Anybody do a lot of fishing round SGI?? I get to make it a few times a year, usually have decent luck, but would always like to catch more. Love catching pompano, but seems the sand fleas are never readily available. Today, with high surf and tons of grass, I could pick the fleas with my hands......what gives?? Any fishing advice for the area is appreciated.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

HMMM. I just got back from a trip out there. there were plenty of sand fleas just out swimming as strange as it seems, but i failed to catch any large pompano although the guy next to us pulled in a good sized one on a flea. We had pretty good luck on the blues when we were down there. We caught 4-5 pounders regularly on a bottom rig with some live menhadden which were plentiful in the surf. Aslo however were the stingrays however the water was so completly clear you could usually see the rays. But in my case I got a "special" one who swam twards me stung me are swam off FAST! You would not believe the pain from one! But a good soak in hot water makes it ok... anyway... We also caught one little cobia out in the surf which was unusual but hey it was cool with me. Later we also caught a Spanish Mackeral which was very tasty! While I was in the ER with the ray my father hooked a GIANT bull shark in the surf. I'm talking 10 foot (I only believe him becasue a friend I had brought with me stayed and confirmed it), the fight lasted a good 3 seconde before his tail wore through the line just above the wire leader. I came back this morning and there were schools of blues chasing fish and closer there were tons of ladyfish and it was fun to throw a swimbait into them even if you only hooked it for 10 seconds before they threw the hook. Also I stepped near a torpedo ray and wound up with my foot numb from the electric jolt he gave me. So to sum it up live menhadden on a bottom rig, and watch out for rays thats about it. That worked well for us, although the Spanish Mackeral was on a top rig with the bait about 2 feet below the surface. Hope this helps!
Will


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Dang...sorry to hear about the stingrays. Still haven't had the misfortune of getting hit by one. I would have loved to catch some mackerel, blues and all when I was there. Oh Well, the weather never cooperates when I am there. Gonna try my sand fleas at Jekyll Island tomorrow. It's about an hour closer than SGI for me anyways. Did you happen to see any mullet running the beach when you were there?? Thanks for the response!!


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah early morning there was a large I'm talking 200 or so strong school of 1' to 1 1/2' mullet running up and down the beach. However they were exceedingly wary of me and even when I saw the school running towards me and waiten cast net in hand they took pains to avoid me. The mullet were however plentiful in the bay so early morning we headed out there and picked up a few of them. It worked ok, but menhadden really seemed to be where it was at aside from a few sharks mullet didn't do much good. Hope you had luck today! Never been to Jekyll but I have been to aligator point and obviously SGI.


----------

